

Samsung Pays Apple $1 Billion Sending 30 Trucks Full of 5 Cents Coins  - nicolasd
http://www.lematinal.com/mobile/technologie/18274-Samsung-Pays-Apple-1-Billion-Sending-30-Trucks-Full-of-5-Cents-Coins.html

======
ahi
86.64 million nickels were produced in 2009[1]. This stunt would take 230.84
years of nickel production to pull off.
[http://visualeconomics.creditloan.com/the-value-of-united-
st...](http://visualeconomics.creditloan.com/the-value-of-united-states-
currency-in-circulation/)

~~~
slantyyz
The facts about nickels in this thread are even more interesting the the hoax
itself.

------
RockyMcNuts
Hoax from 9gag, apparently

[http://daily.bhaskar.com/article/SCT-NEWS-rumors-saying-
sams...](http://daily.bhaskar.com/article/SCT-NEWS-rumors-saying-samsung-pays-
apple-1-billion-in-30-trucks-full-of-5-cents-coins-is-a-hoax-371.html)

The logistics of paying in nickels are challenging...Would have to ask a bank
or the Fed for them, send trucks to load them up...not happening.

Samsung probably not writing a check yet, will appeal and no doubt the amount
will be reduced, or they'll agree to long-term licensing.

------
slantyyz
Dunno about the US, but in Canada (<http://laws-
lois.justice.gc.ca/eng/acts/C-52/page-1.html#h-5>), a truckload of coins on
their own would not be considered legal tender. For nickels, the most you can
give is $5.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
That is pretty smart. It allows people to refuse being paid in some crazy way
like this.

------
Skiptar
"Source: Internet"

I found this the only funny part of the article.

------
jtokoph
As a nickel expert, it would actually take more than 120 average semi truck
trailers full of nickels to pay off $1 billion.

------
peterhi
So Samsung looked down the back of the sofa and found 20 billion nickels! Ha

Just how much would 20 billion nickels weight?

------
ceejayoz
That's some painfully unfunny satire.

